# sweating in bed...



## jennifer1986 (Feb 4, 2012)

I would imagine sex works most people up to a sweat (well, I've never watched anyone else, but I have read a lot descriptions). 

However, I had never sweated so much until recently, when I finally began to get more into a deep G spot + clitoral orgasm then the "shallow" orgasm (I would call them "1/2" orgasms) I had been experiencing in my life. Sad how many years this took, another long story. 

But now I when I sweat before I reach it (takes a long time too...), I would have these moments of intense sweating, I feel like steam is coming out of every hair follicle. My husband says he can feel alternate waves of hot and cold sweat off my back. When I am done the bed is drenched, and I have to go gulp down a glass of any beverage I can find. 

Is everyone like this? Just wondering.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yea, I've experienced that... I love it.. feels good.


----------

